# Should I get another company to print for me?



## tyronebiggums77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Right now I do not have enough money to buy my own heat press, and equipment yet. What I was wondering is should I get another company to print for me so I can start up at a cheaper price? If yes then what company should I get to print for me?

I am making athletic t-shirts so I want them to be durable and light.


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

A lot of people start out this way and as sales increase they buy their own equipment. You can start by checking out the list of preferred vendors on the left.

Also checkout the T shirt fulfillment services forum.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

If you can make an arrangement with a close by printer that is willing to split the profits or something where it is still profitable to you (and her). If it isn't profitable then wait until you buy your own equipment. Sometimes, when two companies are splitting profit, it's too difficult to compete with price. Not to mention all of the other headaches associated with outsourcing. 

That's just my two cents.


----------



## tyronebiggums77 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have looked at some companies, but I am not sure which one to pick. I want one where I could make a profit, but is also durable enough to be sports gear. I can't go for websites that are $14-$30 dollars to print.


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

I have basically started the same way you are thinking about starting. If you get a business license/sellers permit you can set up a wholesale account with just about any major blank tee vendor, buy your shirts at wholesale price, have them delivered to your local printer and pick them up and deliver yourself or even have the printer 'blind ship' them for you. It's worked pretty smooth for me so far. Just keep looking around for the right local printer who will work with you and give you a good price (contractor price). I'm new at this but the 2 times I've done this it worked really good. Good luck!


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

My company does this. We found a local screen printing shop that will do it for us at a reasonable price. We just pay them up front of the production costs then sell our shirts and are able to make a pretty solid profit.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we started out with no equipment and just sourced it to a local guy that did everything for us. that was for 1 year. then we started buying equipment and now we are bursting at the seams. it is a good way to start and really there is no reason ever to buy equipment unless you want to cut out the middleman.


----------



## scdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

Definitely try outsourcing in the beginning if you do not already have the equipment. There is a learning curve with anything you do on your own so you will need some time to get that all squared away anyways. Just make sure you have a way to stay on top of quality control when outsourcing. This is one of the disadvantages of doing this.


----------



## shebiker (Jul 18, 2011)

Just like Islandfever stated, if you get yourself a resellers permit (as here in California), you can buy wholesale, no tax. Do remember though, you'll still have to pay a Use tax (here in California) at tax time or quarterly, depending on how your resellers program is set up.

I have a lot of shirts printed up now and actually have a local motorcycle shop wanting to sell my shirts. I just need to verse myself on contracts, etc. so I don't get screwed on making a profit. Need to peruse through the forum for the answers.

Good luck to you!

She Biker Logo Apparel & Accessories


----------



## Thee Berger (Mar 12, 2013)

I do this on anything that needs screen printer. It has worked out great so far!


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

Is a good idea,


----------

